# Problems to deal with ldconfig



## edulsa (Feb 18, 2020)

Dear

I got to run a linux64 software since I installed a fresh 12.1-amd-RELEASE: I installed linux_base_c7, -> kldload linux and kldload linux64, there are partitions linprocfs e linsysfs in /etc/fstab. So, there is no problem.

After, I need to install a gcc7 (8 and 9 too) compilers. Then, a problem began to run my linux64 binaries:

error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/gcc7/libgcc_s.so.1: ELF file OS ABI invalid

If I do a setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH /compat/linux/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH, I got run the linux64 binary but, when I try to run a "simple" BSD executable, such as vim, I got :

ld-elf.so.1 /compat/linux/lib64/librt.so.1 : version FBSD_1.0 required by /usr/local/lib/libruby26.so.26 not found.

The strange thing is I have others 12.1-RELEASE-amd (upgraded from 12.0-RELEASE) where this problems do not happen.
I compared /etc/rc.d/ldconfig between (12.0->12.1 and 12.1 fresh install) with vimdiff: the only one difference is a mention (on a commented line, referring to a 12.0 or 12.1.

I thought that problem should be on linux compat version (I have linux_base_c6 and c7 running in different machines) but everything is fine, noting is related with linux version.

Please, could you give me some hint to solve this problem?

Thank you in advance for your attention

My best regards

Edu


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2020)

edulsa said:


> I do a setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH /compat/linux/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH



You are not supposed to do this.


----------

